

It's time to tell your story. Record your life story for your children. - aya72
http://www.mad5.de/interview/

======
aya72
Have you ever wished you had the time and skill to capture your life story or
those of your family members? Maybe you've thought about getting your own
memories down on paper. Use your voice and this interview-app to record your
life story.

This app was created with the idea in mind that in most cases only the
grandchildren are interested in the life story of the grandparents. Sometimes
it is too late by then or the options are limited to get the desired
information.

